# Force Factor



## scout200 (May 14, 2010)

Hey all,

Glad to be here. A little bit about me, I'm 6'1 and weigh 180lbs.. trying to get ripped for an upcoming trip!

I also work for Force Factor, the sports nutrition brand that represents Derrick Rose, Vernon Davis and some other phenomenal athletes. I'm available to answer questions about the brand or our products!

I'm looking forward to being a part of the boards!

Thanks,

Scout


----------



## nni (May 14, 2010)

what are the ingredients?/


----------



## scout200 (May 15, 2010)

nni said:


> what are the ingredients?/



For our nitric oxide booster we have a unique blend of arginines.  It includes 
A-AKG (arginine-alphaketoglutarate)
A-KIC (arginine-ketoisocaproate)
L-arginine monohydrate

The nutrient delivery system includes Di-potassium phosphate, L-citrulline Monohydrate, Calcium Phosphate, Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide, and magnesium stearate (an excipient).

Our full ingredients for all products are available on our website.  I won't like to it cause i'm not sure thats allowed, but you all know where it is, right? lol,
thanks!

Scout


----------



## nni (May 15, 2010)

seems like a few forms of arginine. that should have no impact on muscle mass whatsoever. depending on the dose, it might give a decent pump, just checked out the dose 3 grams. AAKG is usually 4 grams, arginine can be as high as 10 grams. hmm...


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2010)

In my opinion this is not a nitric/ i did get some on a special offer. I tried it for a few days and felt absolutly nothing,the 3/4 of a bottle left.


----------



## scout200 (May 17, 2010)

Zane said:


> In my opinion this is not a nitric/ i did get some on a special offer. I tried it for a few days and felt absolutly nothing,the 3/4 of a bottle left.



Zane,

How were you taking it?  Force Factor can be used as both a dietary supplement or as a pre-workout formula.  

As a pre-workout supplement, take 2-4 capsules 30 minutes before your workout and 2-4 capsules before your biggest meal of the day. For best results, drink 64 ounces of water throughout the day.

Since you still have some left, I'd say give it a try... 

-Scout


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2010)

I was taking it as a pre-work out nitric? didn't feel much pump from it?


----------



## scout200 (May 17, 2010)

Zane said:


> I was taking it as a pre-work out nitric? didn't feel much pump from it?



Zane,

Try taking the full serving (4 capsules) about 45 minutes before your workouts.  You should experience peak levels of energy and endurance during this period, and you should feel this in your workout.

-Scout
*
*


----------



## Tommy89 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

I checked out your site, and you guys are offering free trial? Is this the same 14 day trial and if you dont cancel you get billed automatically every month? I am looking for a pre workout supplement, but not sure i want to pay full price $69.99 which is ridiculously high for arginine supplement. Are you guys running any special where you can charge less maybe for full month supply rather then getting hitched into monthly recurring. ? Please advise

Tommy


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

Zane said:


> In my opinion this is not a nitric/ i did get some on a special offer. I tried it for a few days and felt absolutly nothing,the 3/4 of a bottle left.


 
you need to take it intra-anally for full effect


----------



## scout200 (May 21, 2010)

Tommy89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked out your site, and you guys are offering free trial? Is this the same 14 day trial and if you dont cancel you get billed automatically every month? I am looking for a pre workout supplement, but not sure i want to pay full price $69.99 which is ridiculously high for arginine supplement. Are you guys running any special where you can charge less maybe for full month supply rather then getting hitched into monthly recurring. ? Please advise
> 
> Tommy



Tommy,

Hey, thanks for checking us out!  GNC often has sales and we do offer coupons and promotions through Facebook and Twitter. 

-Scout

*
*


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you need to take it intra-anally for full effect


 
Oh! that's why nothing happened, I'll send you the rest and you try it your way.


----------



## Pirate! (May 21, 2010)

Specifically what is the role/purpose of the NAD? Feel free to get into the biochem. I've had many people swear by it, but looking at the label, I've never quite understood why.


----------



## scout200 (May 24, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Specifically what is the role/purpose of the NAD? Feel free to get into the biochem. I've had many people swear by it, but looking at the label, I've never quite understood why.



Hey Pirate!, 

Excellent question!  You made me do some research - ha ha!  

Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide (NAD) has several benefits, mostly dealing with anti-aging diseases, metabolism and biological functions.  According to Lin, Su-Ju & Leonard Guarente (2003),  "NAD has emerged as a putative metabolic regulator of transcription, longevity and several age-associated diseases, including diabetes, cancer and neurodegenerative
diseases."

I hope this answered your questions.. 

Lin, Su-Ju, and Leonard Guarente. "Nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide, a  metabolic regulator of transcription, longevity and disease." Current Opinion Journals.  Version 15:241???246. Elsevier Science Ltd., n.d. Web. 24 May 2010.  

-Scout


----------



## Built (May 24, 2010)

What does a putative metabolic regulator of transcription do?


----------



## Pirate! (May 24, 2010)

How does that help accomplish the purpose of your product? Are you really a rep?


----------



## scout200 (May 29, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> How does that help accomplish the purpose of your product? Are you really a rep?



Hey Pirate!,

Great question!  

NAD supports the production of Nitric Oxide synthase, the family of enzymes responsible for converting arginine to Nitric Oxide, by promoting cell metabolic functions and reduces body fatigue following increased muscle stimulation.

NAD helps with both pre-workout and as a recovery agent for post-workout.  

And yes, I do work for Force Factor! 

-Scout


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

do you have permission from the site owner to pimp your placebo products?


----------



## GregW (May 29, 2010)

I've heard bad things about recurring billing even after cancelled


----------



## scout200 (Jun 1, 2010)

GregW said:


> I've heard bad things about recurring billing even after cancelled



Hey GregW,

If anybody is ever billed in error, we do offer a  money back guarantee. Force Factor retains a total guarantee of customer satisfaction and our customer service department strives to maintain that exceptional quality of service. 

-Scout


----------

